# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihme per Linux !!!!

## miri01

Kam nje labtop Toshiba Satellite,bera nje cd boot me Linux,e bera format por tani se kam idene shume se si te insataloj driverat,ta lidh me internetin apo veprime te tjera,vendos usb per disa programe dhe usb e nxjerr erorr nuk hapet..
dua nje ndihme dhe ndonje tutorial po pati mundesi dikush te me shpjegoje disa gjera si funksionon Linux...

----------


## The Pathfinder

Cilin Version te Linux-it?
Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva?

----------


## Mau_kiko

Thuaj versionin e Linux qe ke instaluar ne Laptop. 
Gjithsesi, zakonisht i gjen dhe i njeh automatikisht driverat

----------


## miri01

Versioni eshte Ubuntu

----------


## The Pathfinder

Je qe je, na bej edhe nje nder tjeter!
Cilat drivera ty te mungojne?
Per kete instalo Device manager per linuxin.
Ja nje tutorial i vockel: http://www.techmetica.com/howto/how-...ger-in-ubuntu/

Dhe mund te shohesh vete!
Dhe modelin e laptopit, sigurisht!

----------

